# Safe Dog test at the ADBA NM show



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Once again I will be doing the safe dog test at the ADBA show, this time in NM. Let me know if you are interested and you can sign up the day of the show or pre register. Pre register and save money!! $20 to pre register and $25 day of.

Safe Dog Program Basic Level I: 

Level # I Part A: Behavior and Training Test:

The Behavior and training test will consist of nine subsets or exercises to evaluate the dog's behavior, showing respect for his handler as pack leader, steadiness and the handler's ability to control his dog.

Sub-test #1 thru #3 deals with the dog's tolerance of interaction with a neutral and friendly stranger (handler present).

Sub-test #4 thru #6 tests for simple obedience training

Sub-test #7 thru #9 tests for a handler's ability to control the dog experiencing distractions within the test area

The handler may use mild corrections, praise or encouragement during the test, but no treats or props may be used. Sub-tests are scored pass/fail. Dogs must pass all sub-tests to pass this part of the test. If a dog fails any sub-test of Part #1, the handler can elect to have his dog retested completing the entire Behavior and Training test again. 

Level # I Part B: Responsible Ownership

The owners and or handlers of the dogs participating in the Safe Dog Program will be given a short presentation or the opportunity to view a short video on Basic Canine Psychology and Responsible Ownership. A written outline will accompany this instruction. After review and time to answer any questions, a true/false, multiple choice exam will be given to participants. We trust that everyone will be achieving a 100% score on this exam after participating in this section of the Safe Dog Program.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww, I wish we could make it out there I really want to get them done for Dosia.


----------

